# Help!!! My mollies are fighting!



## Fawnleaf (Aug 17, 2010)

Hi!

I have two female mollies. I added the second female a few days ago. At first, they were fine. But at feeding time they started fighting and haven't stopped. They will nip for a second and swim away, go about their business for a minute and it will happen again. I'm worried they won't survive. What should I do? Should I let them establish their dominance? Should I separate them? They don't seem to be doing any serious harm, they're just annoyed. PLEASE HELP!

Peace~
Alissa


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

Mollies can be aggressive. I would seperate them before someone gets hurt. That's your best bet.


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 17, 2010)

Ok, I did. They're mostly fine now, but I separated them because the underdog (molly) is pregnant and about to have her fry. The other one is so aggressive that she attacked my male betta when I had to put them together for a second while I rearanged my filter cartridge. It was hysterical, now Casanova is afraid of her! he won't go near her even with the divider! lol


----------



## FishBreeding (Aug 13, 2010)

i put mine in timeout for a day and a half came back in the main tank and is perfectly behaved to this day


----------



## LilSums (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm with Fishbreeding here, I've had the same success, IF the separation won't work for you long term. Females tend to be competitive (seems to be in every species not just fishies) so if you are going to add more mollies you may be safer with a male. Both ladies get a man & should be happy. Also remember to take mommy OUT of the tank with her babies when they're born if you want most to live. I always take my mommies out immediately and have never lost a baby *knock on wood* Good luck with your new fish family!


----------

